# Uncharted: Erster Trailer zur Spiele-Verfilmung mit Tom Holland und Mark Wahlberg



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Uncharted: Erster Trailer zur Spiele-Verfilmung mit Tom Holland und Mark Wahlberg* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## MasterofHell (24. Oktober 2021)

Hat meiner Meinung nach nicht großartig was mit dem Spiel zu tun. Könnte auch ein ganz normaler Abenteuer Film sein. Man hätte die Darsteller lieber im Alter der Spielfiguren lassen sollen und Schauspieler aussuchen sollen die den Characteren im Spiel ähneln.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (24. Oktober 2021)

Sieht nach nix aus.
Dabei gab es doch schon die perfekten Voraussetzungen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v5CZQpqF_74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hätten sie mal darauf aufgebaut.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Oktober 2021)

Ich werd mir den Film weniger wegen Uncharted, sondern mehr wegen Mark und Tom reinziehen. Mag die beiden. Ob es dabei Uncharted ähnelt ist mir ehrlich gesagt schnuppe!


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (24. Oktober 2021)

Das sind leider einfach nicht Drake und Sully, auch nicht die jungen Versionen von ihnen. Wenigsten passt die Darstellerin für eine junge Chloe ganz gut. 
Wäre es kein Prequel- sondern Sequelfilm, hätten sie einfach Nathan Fillion als Nathan Drake nehmen können. Es ist wohl nicht abzustreiten, dass er als grobe Vorlage diente. (Der Designer war vielleicht Firefly Fan? ) Und für Chloe hätte man Claudia Black nehmen können, wie auch schon im Spiel. 

Abseits von unpassenden Darstellern hab ich nach dem Trailer aber ein viel größeres Problem damit, ob das überhaupt ein passendes Prequel werden kann. Die Szene mit dem Flugzeug ist fast eine 1:1 Kopie aus Uncharted 3. Soviel Pech kann nicht einmal Drake haben, dass er zweimal auf dieselbe Art aus dem Flugzeug fällt. Und das Piratenschiff in der Höhle haben sie aus Teil 4 geklaut. Macht der arme Kerl immer alles doppelt?

Eigentlich wurde Drakes Zeit vorm ersten Teil auch schon in Teil 3+4 angesprochen, hoffentlich kommt es nicht zu Widersprüchen, dass Sully Bart fehlt ist schon schlimm genug.


----------



## bulli007 (24. Oktober 2021)

für Uncharted ist die Schauspieler Auswahl absolut daneben......ich dachte erst das Wahlberg Drake sein soll, fand das schon nicht gut........Holland ist noch schlimmer.
Wenn man Uncharted ausblendet könnte es aber trotzdem ein guter Film werden, daher werde ich ihn auf jeden fall sehen!


----------



## Lotto (24. Oktober 2021)

bulli007 schrieb:


> für Uncharted ist die Schauspieler Auswahl absolut daneben......ich dachte erst das Wahlberg Drake sein soll, fand das schon nicht gut........Holland ist noch schlimmer.
> Wenn man Uncharted ausblendet könnte es aber trotzdem ein guter Film werden, daher werde ich ihn auf jeden fall sehen!


Wahrscheinlich denken sie, dass sie somit ein größerer Publikum erreichen, was durchaus funktionieren kann. Gibt bestimmt etliche die dann nur wegen Tom Holland reingehen und Uncharted gar nicht kennen.
Das kein anderer Name gewählt wurde ist natürlich Absicht, denn so gucken sich, wie du schon selber festgestellt hast, auch die Uncharted Fans den Streifen an.

Ansonsten bin ich der Meinung, dass gewisse Schauspieler aufgrund ihres Aussehens nur bestimmte Rollen übernehmen sollten/können um authentisch zu wirken. Und wenn man nen Kindsgesicht hat (was Tom Holland nunmal hat), dann ist es einfach total unauthentisch wenn er nen toughen rauhen Abenteurer spielt.

Aber naja, ist halt Popcorn-Kino, einmal schauen und vergessen. Künsterlischer Anspruch bzw. Wert wird sicherlich von vornherein auf Null abzielen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (24. Oktober 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Aber naja, ist halt Popcorn-Kino, einmal schauen und vergessen. Künsterlischer Anspruch bzw. Wert wird sicherlich von vornherein auf Null abzielen.


Ja, wahrscheinlich. Genauso wie es schon immer bei Action-Blockbustern war. Oder hat sich jemals jemand Arnies und Slys Filme wegen dem künstlerischen Anspruch angeschaut?  

Wer Kunst in Filmen sucht, schaut Arthouse


----------



## nTc21 (24. Oktober 2021)

konsolen/pczocker schrieb:


> Das sind leider einfach nicht Drake und Sully, auch nicht die jungen Versionen von ihnen. Wenigsten passt die Darstellerin für eine junge Chloe ganz gut.
> Wäre es kein Prequel- sondern Sequelfilm, hätten sie einfach Nathan Fillion als Nathan Drake nehmen können. Es ist wohl nicht abzustreiten, dass er als grobe Vorlage diente. (Der Designer war vielleicht Firefly Fan? ) Und für Chloe hätte man Claudia Black nehmen können, wie auch schon im Spiel.


Ich bin da sowas von bei Dir. Beide Charaktere haben nach erster Trailer Sichtung mit Drake und Sully nicht viel gemeinsam. Von der  Verjüngungs Therapie bin ich ebenfalls nicht begeistert.  Da der Film ja angeblich von Naughty Dog überwacht wurde, finde ich diese Entscheidung erstmal falsch. Dann hätten sie im Spiel die Charaktere auch jünger machen können, wenn sie das gewollt hätten. Ich werde mir dann (bei Erfolg) Teil 4 und 5 anschauen, dann passt es wahrscheinlich auch mit dem Alter . Aber irgendwie schaut auch der Rest sehr belanglos aus (jedenfalls für das Kino)


----------

